# Best of Beethoven's late quartets



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A short elimination game to rank Beethoven’s late quartets. Please vote one-up and two-down, split or not.

String Quartet #12 in E-flat Op. 127 - 5
String Quartet #13 in B-flat Op. 130 (either final movement) - 5
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor Op. 131 - 5
String Quartet #15 in A minor Op. 132 - 5
String Quartet #16 in F major Op. 135 – 5

Let’s begin.


----------

